# What other hobbies do you have besides reptiles??



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

I design and build Pinewood Derby cars, both for myself and with my boys for Cub Scouts. I also am the Pack's Pinewood Derby Chairman and host workshops in my garage every Saturday from the end of January through the middle of March.

Picks of my workshop (my side of the garage).

































The boys cars from last year.





Worse paint job I've ever done. Every color crinkled over the white base coat (same brand!!). Won second place in the Pack (second year straight).





Didn't bother trying to paint after ruining the other son's car. Stickers wouldn't stick. Won first place in the Pack (3rd year straight).


My car from last year. It is the fastest wooden car I've ever seen. It's fastest time was .10 faster than my oldest son's first place car. That's about a foot at the finish line. I raced it at 2 other Pack's races and it is undefeated.


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

That's a very cool hobby. I play guitar. IRON MAN!!!!

(Yeah, Black Sabbath is my fav).

I'm sure I have more, ill get back to you soon. :lol:


----------



## Sammy (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome Dave!!

I am an outdoors guy. Canoing, hiking, camping, field herpin. Love getting away and exploring new places. Give me a body of water, my canoe, a few snicker bars, a couple gallons of water, a can of OFF and I am in nirvana for a couple of days.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 5, 2007)

Anything outside.

I showed netherland dwarf rabbits for 6 years but just got out of them to work with dairy goats.

Of course reptiles!I also do alot of horseback riding..lots of trail riding.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd love to learn to play guitar!! I used to fool around with one 20 years ago. I still have it. A 1962 Gibson ES125T. I traded an old moped for it.

Here it is!


----------



## dorton (Dec 6, 2007)

I'am into cars! Fast especially, doesn't even have to look good as long as it functions well. Into bikes
again fast most importantly. Off roading(not mud), also into boats,atvs and dirt bikes. I spend quite a bit of time working on other peoples stuff. basically anything fast enough or dangerous enough to get you hurt/killed with and engine I'm up for it. I do anything from motor builds, to power adder installs, to tuning blah blah blah. 
Any outdoor activity is game too.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 6, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> I'd love to learn to play guitar!! I used to fool around with one 20 years ago. I still have it. A 1962 Gibson ES125T. I traded an old moped for it.
> 
> Here it is!



I could teach ya bro. Lol. Too bad you live so far away. I've built a few guitars in my time. I'm into camping, gaffing, motorcycles (track/road sport bikes), computers, server manipulation, dog breeding, drag racing (cars), off-raoding (trucks), hacking, sharpshooting .22 long shots. Gonna pick up a pure bred 2nd gen timberwolf this weekend as long as I don't get caught. Lol.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> I could teach ya bro. Lol. Too bad you live so far away. I've built a few guitars in my time. I'm into camping, gaffing, motorcycles (track/road sport bikes), computers, server manipulation, dog breeding, drag racing (cars), off-raoding (trucks), hacking, sharpshooting .22 long shots. Gonna pick up a pure bred 2nd gen timberwolf this weekend as long as I don't get caught. Lol.


I wish I had time! Have a few kids and spend a few hours a day in forums and see how much free time you have! :mrgreen: 

Maybe you should have listed the things you DON'T do!


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 6, 2007)

i like to party


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 6, 2007)

I design and make my own fabrics for crafting.
I usually make purses or flower vases from the fabric I make.
I know this won't interest all you guys here but its what I do! :wink: 

Brat!

Teapot I made for my Mom for Mother's Day!






Fabric I made for a purse!






And the purse!


----------



## nat (Dec 6, 2007)

I love to knit and read and generally just spend time outside. I am also starting to research how to build my own house so that will be a rather large hobby for the next little while!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

nat said:


> I am also starting to research how to build my own house so that will be a rather large hobby for the next little while!


I feel so small. I build little wooden cars.


----------



## Ari Gold (Dec 6, 2007)

my main hobby right now is my new fixed gear bicycle.

aside from that, video games, cooking, rock climbing, building ****. basically my hobbies change everyday. there is constantly some new thing i want to try, its great but money consuming.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

Ari Gold said:


> there is constantly some new thing i want to try, its great but money consuming.


I was like that in my 20's. Spend hundreds of dollars and sell it all 6 months later for half of what I paid for it. Repeat as necessary.

I did rock climb for about 7 years, until I got married (that seemed to happen to most guys!). I still have all my gear but it's over 20 years old. I don't think I want to hang on that stuff. And I'm a little out of shape. :shock:


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

I am an avid Moutain Biker and Snowboarder when weather permits. It's snowboarding season so I have been in that mode for awhile. I've travelled to British Colombia, Wyoming, Colorado, Tahoe, New York, Vermont, Maine, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania and Quebec all for snowboarding!!! Next trip is looks like were gonna go back to Whistler in BC. Although I really wanna get out to Big Sky Montana and Utah. You board/ski Nat or koreandeathkid?


----------



## nat (Dec 6, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> nat said:
> 
> 
> > I am also starting to research how to build my own house so that will be a rather large hobby for the next little while!
> ...



yes but you COULD build a house if you wanted to and that's all that matters :wink: 

necessity breeds invention, and as I don't yet have a house to call my own, I am driven to remedy that ha ha 

and don't feel small about wooden cars... I spent the weekend knitting little snowflakes!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

Many hours of work go into designing and building those little cars. I model them in 3D CAD with material properties to know exactly where the center of mass is. Any little improvement helps. .001 second equals 1/8" on the track. Many races at the top level are won by that much!


----------



## olympus (Dec 6, 2007)

i like to party

me too.


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2007)

olympus said:


> i like to party
> 
> me too.



Who doesn't?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 6, 2007)

such interesting post
i'm into clay modeling, i took the first place and took the gold in 1996 after beating nearly 150 other kids
computers, working on a little website for where people can get information on pet reptiles and other stuff, also a member of facebook, and youtube, so i always got something to do
spending sometime out side, at my young age living in Vancouver there is always something to do 
that's my hobby


----------



## hoosier (Dec 6, 2007)

i like to box and kick box. im 4-0 right now and hope to keep my good streek up in january. 8)


----------



## nat (Dec 6, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Many hours of work go into designing and building those little cars. I model them in 3D CAD with material properties to know exactly where the center of mass is. Any little improvement helps. .001 second equals 1/8" on the track. Many races at the top level are won by that much!



I believe it! not to mention the patience and coordination w/ your hand and eye that you need to be precise with!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

Bumping this up for the new people.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 3, 2008)

I play ALOT of video games.....and i believe i am a race car driver.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 3, 2008)

:shock: So wait, you're all telling me there's things to do that don't involve reptiles??? :?


----------



## Lexi (Jan 3, 2008)

AB^ said:


> :shock: So wait, you're all telling me there's things to do that don't involve reptiles??? :?


hahahah yeah there is....


----------



## striggs (Jan 3, 2008)

Lexi said:


> I play ALOT of video games.....and i believe i am a race car driver.


Lexi I c that you mentioned driving more than once. I wouldn't mind being a passenger in a females car that actually "knows" how to drive. :lol: 

Funny story. I was cruising along one day & a blue & red honda civic screamed past me. At the time I was driving a 99 vw passat. It was no slouch, it had a lil work done to it nuthin much. But anyway I catch up to it at the light. I look over & they look back. All I can see is a person leaned back with a fitted & hoodie on. (fitted=baseball cap for those who don't know). So anyway we pull off from the light & the civic is a lil faster than I thought. I catch em a couple lights down. Here's the look again but this time they take their hood off & I realize it's a girl. :shock: She's smilin' like, ha ha u just got smoked by a girl. :lol: So anyway we pull off from the light again. I threw it over to manual this time(it had tiptronics) so we're on the highway now. I guess I had more balls than her :lol::lol: bcuz I weaved in & out of a few cars & left her, she tried to follow but I think she was scared. Or not as crazy. I felt a lil better then. 

Besides speeding, biking is one of my other hobbies.


----------



## greentriple (Jan 3, 2008)

What a cool and interesting group! 8) 

I've been plagued with the, "get bored easy" bug, so I've gone from hobby to hobby to hobby, however I can't seem to get rid of the gear. :shock: 

Right now I taste and enjoy Burbon and Tequila,  and yes the way I do it, it's a hobby not an addiction. :twisted: I work out 7 days a week including tri-workouts. 8) I surf the two tegu sites and post almost daily. :roll: I'm a budding stereophile and have been a cigar smoker for some time. :lol: However, my son now take up most of my free time.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

striggs said:


>


Even your bike has Balls!! :roll:


----------



## Lexi (Jan 3, 2008)

striggs said:


> Lexi said:
> 
> 
> > I play ALOT of video games.....and i believe i am a race car driver.


Lexi I c that you mentioned driving more than once. I wouldn't mind being a passenger in a females car that actually "knows" how to drive. :lol: 

Funny story. I was cruising along one day & a blue & red honda civic screamed past me. At the time I was driving a 99 vw passat. It was no slouch, it had a lil work done to it nuthin much. But anyway I catch up to it at the light. I look over & they look back. All I can see is a person leaned back with a fitted & hoodie on. (fitted=baseball cap for those who don't know). So anyway we pull off from the light & the civic is a lil faster than I thought. I catch em a couple lights down. Here's the look again but this time they take their hood off & I realize it's a girl. :shock: She's smilin' like, ha ha u just got smoked by a girl. :lol: So anyway we pull off from the light again. I threw it over to manual this time(it had tiptronics) so we're on the highway now. I guess I had more balls than her :lol::lol: bcuz I weaved in & out of a few cars & left her, she tried to follow but I think she was scared. Or not as crazy. I felt a lil better then. 

Besides speeding, biking is one of my other hobbies.
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u191/striggs/Picture20355b.quote]

Hahaha I love to race... But not drag....its gotta be a twisty back road. I was following a VW golf home the other night..and he was flying...so i caught up to him (i have a red subaru) and he turned off on my fav. road to drive on... thought he was being slick.. but little did he know that my Subaru can handle turns better then any other car...he got smoked, it was funny.. He flashed his lights a beeped at me after he knew he was done...


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 3, 2008)

well i dont think video games really count so with my its birds (like pet parrots and things), but mostly its archery, heres a few shots of me. 















i got this for being active in archery in my area


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 3, 2008)

I go outside, but not when its 14 degrees!!! and ride my new dirtbike or my fourwheeler or go on horse back rides either by myself of with my mom with my new horse Guss, hes aweome...But he poops ALOT! And other than that my friends cant ever turn down a fourwheeler ride, they get on mine and my dads, and then i get on my dirtbike and here we go down the dirt backroads. Its alot of fun. And if not that, then go for a cruise in my car through town.


----------



## striggs (Jan 4, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> striggs said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



:lol::lol: either that or he's tempting fate sitting on a mongoose like dat. :lol:

lexi y'd u do dat 2 him. :lol: he had 2 go home cryin. :lol:


----------



## dorton (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Cold thirst, lets see you dirtbike, and quad.
I just have an rm250 for now, but just sold a pretty bad ds650, and a mildly built raptor.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 4, 2008)

I dont have an actual pic of the bike or quad, we just got the bikes a month ago but this is exactly the bike, Its a 08' Honda CRF230F with electric start, and that start is worth its weight in gold!!! let me tell ya!




and my quad is still the same one I got for christmas when i was 10 and its still running strong and tons of fun cuz you can just buzz around everywhere on it! Its a 1997? Honda Sport trax 90 like his one. It will go 30 through the woods, and if you hit another one head on at 30mph you will break your arm cuz my sister got one too at the same time and hers is red and mine is a dark green, but they changed the body style a little bit since then.





also I have one more bilke I used to ride and still do on occasion is the one my grandma gave me if i could get it running again and its a 1973 Honda trail 90 that looks identical to this one, and i have it in the best shape of its life right now, it just sparkles and is worth about a grand but i wont sell it, and it goes 46 in high gear, but i just ride this one on our road.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 4, 2008)

striggs said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > striggs said:
> ...



Oh he did striggs dont you worry lol


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 5, 2008)

*walks in on a atv conversation?*


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 5, 2008)

*other hobbies*

My wife got me this arrowana fish for my b day about 6 years ago he was about 5 inches long.now he is 31 inches


----------



## dorton (Jan 5, 2008)

Very cool, I love them buy friend had one for a few years, came home and it had bumped open the lid and fallen on the floor. Yjey are incredible creatures to watch.


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 5, 2008)

He has only jumped out once about 3 weeks ago knocked the lights and glass top off after a bug landed on the top and was walking around and the fish jumed for him.when he is not hungry he will come to the top and let me pet his back,he seems to love it


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2008)

I like to fish when I have time, shooting, also snorkeling, and free diving.


----------



## Mike (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot, I also like to fish, snorkel, and occasionally scuba.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

sick dirt jumper striggs. I rise single speed and single track. Mostly cross country stuff. My bike is posted under the wheeled addiction thread if you wanna take a look!


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: other hobbies*



red_tegu28 said:


> My wife got me this arrowana fish for my b day about 6 years ago he was about 5 inches long.now he is 31 inches



I have never seen an arowanna that big before!!!! Only like a foot max in aquarium shops, bravo on keeping it even wher it got soo big. How many gallons is the tank, and im jealous!!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 5, 2008)

and i also snowboard during the winter, not exacly my favourite thing to do, but i enjoy the cold wind in my face, i think i've been to Whistler 3 times, Seymour 8 times, and Grouse Mountain 6 times now, but my board i had for 3 years now is starting to crack :cry:


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 5, 2008)

He is in a 125 gallon,My mom works in a office and the owners have one that is about 38 inches but he is in a 300 gallon with a red tail catfish


----------



## Katt (Jan 5, 2008)

I paint with arcylics and oils. Draw with graphite, colored pencils, pastel pencils and a bit of charcoal. I also do wood burning and rnadom other art things.
I like to cross stich as well.
I love horseback riding.
I sing, and preform on stage. 
I'm usually always in some preformance or another. The first one i was ever in was Beauty and the Beast preformed at my school. I was the egg girl/villager/mob. The latest show I did backstage for was called Inside/Out. I'm now doing backstage for an un-announced show and am hoping to get a lead in an upcoming musical.
I'm currently learning to play guitar and piano. I'd love to leanr the chello as well but thats a far off dream. My dad and me started making an electric for me. It will be done in a few months. If you know guitars the body is kinda inbetween a B.C. Rich BICH body (my favorite) and a Jackson Roswell. I'm excited to see how it plays.
lol, if anyone has some Jacksons (pre-Fender made) or B.C. Rich's with the BICH body for sale or thinking about it let me know. My dad and myself are always instrested. I love doing restore projeects with him while iI'm visiting.

I breed corn snakes as well as keep many bearded dragons. I'm a moderator aon another very large reptile forum. My family owns said forum.
I frequently go to reptile shows and do many other rpetle related things.
um thats all I can think of for now. lol


----------



## Nero557 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hobbies, well, I like anything to do with animals, four-wheeling, working on cars, trucks, motorcycles, the occasional video game but only once in a great while, photography, scuba diving, snokeling, traveling, I go on vacation as much as I can, spending money, watching movies, reading good books (mostly non-fiction), im sure there's more but thats good enough


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Feb 1, 2008)

I draw... and play video games

Here's my art page
Nahs-valentine.deviantart.com


----------



## playlboi (Feb 1, 2008)

Shaylah said:


> I draw... and play video games
> 
> Here's my art page
> Nahs-valentine.deviantart.com



nice work shay. very cool

i like to draw myself, but i'm ok. not that great.

i also play video games. of course. final fantasy 7 still rocks!

i spend my time trying to conjure up new ideas on how to build my next enclosure. lol

dreaming of the day when i can get my own group of monkey tailed skinks (Corucia zebrata). also the philippine sailfin dragons (Hydrosaurus pustulatus). and the chinese crocodile lizards (Shinisaurus crocodilirus).

bout it!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Bumping up for the new people


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm kindova nerd, i alternate between playing warhammer 40k (a tabletop wargame) and EVE online. i love to shoot, really got into guns when i turned 18, so now i have an m1014, m1a and 1911. lately people have been talking me into coming out of the house, so ive been drinking a lot too. warhammer is eating all my time lately, as creating the models and painting them is alot of work.

i also play random video games. and try my best to go to every metal concert in my area that i can. i bottle anger and release it in mosh pits. if their were no mosh pits i most likly would never go to any concerts.

but keeping my pets happy and healthy is my main hobby. 

ohh yea, and i allmost got married and had a child, but then i realized she was actually an insane alcoholic and marrieing her would be akin to shooting myself in the lower intestine with a 9mm. lol after that ordeal, i find sanity more attractive than beauty.


----------



## Exhume2Consume (Aug 20, 2008)

i play drums for a band called consecration of a grave and i enjoy fixing anything i can as well as building enclosures


----------



## sparky (Oct 4, 2008)

motorcycle drag racing, specifically my hayabusa

its a 2006:

6k hid
painted the inner headlight housing black
de-screened ram air
zg drag cut double bubble
tobin seat
JCS top clamp
custom SLO-POKE bar ends
small box mod & k&n filter
rice-ya style nozzle mount in the airbox with a .036 jet with stainless lines instead of plastic
switchable TRE
speedohealer with recall
JE 13:1 1397 pistons and block
dual intake cams set at 105/108
welded hub with heavy springs
clutch slave support
RPM 2'' billet oil pan
ZZZ chain with 17/45 gearing
murray sidewinder w/baffle
tiger racing bottle mount
custom ADRNLNJUNKY regulator setup for the airshifter
pc IIIR 
E-FREAK 600 arm setup for 6 over stock
catalyst +4 street tail
ZEX TPS nitrous box







i also enjoy turning a bit so i also have a 2003 sv650s:













i also do a bit of target shooting, i am a divemaster and really love free diving. 

does wild turkey 101 count as a hobby as well? :mrgreen:


----------



## jim_m (Oct 7, 2008)

2 best hobbies :grno

World of Warcraft and Football

GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 7, 2008)

Chief's owned the Bronco's not to long ago lol


----------



## Beasty (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm a singer and artist in my spare time.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://myspace.com/gis">http://myspace.com/gis</a><!-- m --> -my art site
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://myspace.com/gisherps">http://myspace.com/gisherps</a><!-- m --> -my herps
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://myspace.com/beastyvox">http://myspace.com/beastyvox</a><!-- m --> -my music


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2008)

My job and my wife take up most of my time these days.
I used to sing/bass in a metal band. I'm kind of learning guitar. Maybe one day I'll go looking for a band to play with again.

I also play a stupid amount of video games. Stupid. (beat expert mode on Guitar Hero 2. What a dweeb!)
edit: (also one song away from beating expert mode in 1 and 3. MEGA DWEEB!)


----------



## dorton (Oct 7, 2008)

sparky said:


> motorcycle drag racing, specifically my hayabusa
> 
> its a 2006:
> 
> ...



Nice bikes, I used to run the MIR/Rock Series heads up heavy hitter class on my 01 Busa a few years ago. As far a twisties, come to NC we have Deals Gap just a couple of hours from here, plus about a hundred other cool roads, some just as nice as Deals Gap.


----------



## jim_m (Oct 7, 2008)

BRONCOS 4-1 

And that loss to the Chief's was :bs2


----------



## argus333 (Oct 8, 2008)

surfing 
sk8boarding
snowboarding
free diving
and this thing


----------



## rule6660 (Oct 8, 2008)

Im really into hunting, fishing, MINING!!!!!!!!!  music, anything to do with animals and the outdoors really.


----------

